
Is it just me, or has News.YC slowed down in terms of new stories / comments? - palish

======
palish
I don't have any numbers to back this up since it's just a feeling I've been
having. But it seems like the rate of new frontpage-worthy stories has slowed
down. This might be because those who visited for YC's winter cycle left,
since posting on News.YC was an incentive to get accepted.

If it has slowed down then that's very odd. This is a great community. I'd be
interested to see the daily page view counts / submission counts over the last
month or two.

Shawn

~~~
pg
Unique IPs/day are still climbing. Pageviews per IP are down, however. I think
your theory that it may have something to do with application cycles is
correct. There are now about 50 people who are extremely busy with new
startups.

------
palish
Sorry, just to clarify, I didn't mean for today specifically. I meant over the
last month or so.

Also, I'm not complaining :( Just making an observation that may or may not be
true.

------
blats
I have noticed the same thing. I set news.yc as my home page months ago and
love the way that there is always something to read that leaves me better then
it found me. There has been much less volume lately (2-3 weeks?).

------
sharpshoot
its friday? people are working on facebook platform apps? it is you ;)

~~~
danw
Aye, playing with facebook platform here.

------
danielha
I thought it's been quite active. People get busy, too.

